# Help with Choosing Backpack ...



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

I could use some input regarding which backpack I should get ..... 

I don't have much to spend right now. I will be using the backpack when I go bicycle camping, and do a little hiking around camp to get into shape and carrying stuff for birding: several bird books, two sets of binoculars, large digital camera, pocket tape recorder for bird calls, laptop, plus food stuff for the day and water, and a few basic emergency supplies.

I'd like something that I could actually use for backpacking into the mountains for 4-5 nights. So it should be very water resistant!

I went to the Army Surplus store today and noticed three backpacks that seemed like something that might fit my needs:

1) Pacific Crest Denali 5 + 10 (3966 cubic inches), internal frame, $70
2) Outdoor Dragonfly Framepack (2780 cubic inches), external frame, $50
3) European Rucksack (20x17x32), $32

Any suggestions and comments from experience would be appreciated. I really do want something that will keep my stuff inside the pack dry!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 18, 2010)

*Kelty Red Wing*

There is a lot of choice out there here is one that is well reviewed:

KeltyRed Wing is good:

Review Part 1:






Review Part 2:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

look for a good frame that distributes the weight over your *hips* as opposed to your shoulders bearing the brunt

as a personal preference I like a lot of external pockets and loops for attaching more stuff that you didn't realize you needed until the last minute


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

*USMC ILBE Acteryx - Web-Tex PLCE Bergen ...*

I've been looking at these two packs:

1) USMC ILBE Acteryx
2) Web-Tex PLCE Bergen

Does anyone have experience with either of these packs?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

vja4Him said:


> I could use some input regarding which backpack I should get .....
> 
> I don't have much to spend right now. I will be using the backpack when I go bicycle camping, and do a little hiking around camp to get into shape and carrying stuff for birding: several bird books, two sets of binoculars, large digital camera, pocket tape recorder for bird calls, laptop, plus food stuff for the day and water, and a few basic emergency supplies.
> 
> ...


This is what I just wore on a backpack trip, the MOLLE II rifleman pack can be configured in endless ways to accomodate your needs.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Dana Design....... awesome pack, fits like a glove, lifetime warrantee...

DANA DESIGN


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

I like external frames so i can bungy cord stuff to the frame. i also like quick release snaps. 4 to 5 days of camping sounds like you need a big bag. I would sugest you take a duffel bag of your equipment with you and ask the clerk to let you pack the bag your interested in before you buy it. many a pack feels great empty and intolerable when 90 pounds of crap is in it.

I have a GI A.l.i.c.e. (not a ruck sack) pack I dont recommend it to you. I like it for me with all my battle rattle shoved off in it but it lacks finesse.


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

WEcoyote said:


> I like external frames so i can bungy cord stuff to the frame. i also like quick release snaps. 4 to 5 days of camping sounds like you need a big bag. I would sugest you take a duffel bag of your equipment with you and ask the clerk to let you pack the bag your interested in before you buy it. many a pack feels great empty and intolerable when 90 pounds of crap is in it.
> 
> I have a GI A.l.i.c.e. (not a ruck sack) pack I dont recommend it to you. I like it for me with all my battle rattle shoved off in it but it lacks finesse.


I have a bad back, so I won't be carrying lots of weight like I used to when I was much younger (80 pounds sometimes!). I'll be riding my bicycle to the campsite, so I won't be carrying anything on my back, until I camp set up, then head out for day hikes.

I do want to have a good-sized pack though, just in case if I need to head for the hills, and possibly have to be on the move ....


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

vja4Him said:


> I have a bad back, so I won't be carrying lots of weight like I used to when I was much younger (80 pounds sometimes!). I'll be riding my bicycle to the campsite, so I won't be carrying anything on my back, until I camp set up, then head out for day hikes.
> 
> I do want to have a good-sized pack though, just in case if I need to head for the hills, and possibly have to be on the move ....


i would still suggest a ridged exterior framed pack because you can tie it on the bike better and also that you take your gear with you when you buy one. I am looking into a pack Browning® Thunder Mountain ECR 62L + 12L Backpack for my wife. its not a "girly" pack i like it a lot i think you may too.

I like the thunder mountian for its durability with real metal parts and poly fibers its water proof has good storage and is basicly a 3 pack system that inter conects into one large pack.

Google it

under 180 buck range.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

vja4Him said:


> I have a bad back, so I won't be carrying lots of weight like I used to when I was much younger (80 pounds sometimes!). I'll be riding my bicycle to the campsite, so I won't be carrying anything on my back, until I camp set up, then head out for day hikes.
> 
> I do want to have a good-sized pack though, just in case if I need to head for the hills, and possibly have to be on the move ....


I am a backpacker (international travel) as opposed to really being much of a hiker, but I LOVE my Mountain Equipment Co-Op pack. It has survived years of luggage carosels (hell on pack straps), camel rides, chicken busses, horse and donkey treks, general schlepping around in third-world conditions, and still looks presentable. I have back problems, PLUS I always over-pack (a lot), so a well-balanced pack that rides mostly on the hips was critical. Also, MEC is really reasonable priced. I think I paid $100 for my big pack. A medium-sized one is probably right in your price range.

Quality Outdoor Gear, Equipment & Clothing - Mountain Equipment Co-op (MEC)


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I clicked on the link above...and accidentally clicked again while waiting to load and this came up:

Patagonia Primo Down Jacket (Men's) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

How much for that jacket?!?!?!!?!?!?

Not only that, there's no labor cost when they made it as it came from China and it 'leaks like crazy' leaking, fleece? But the sort of person who bought it and found that problem still gave it a good rating.:scratch

I searched around and found some reasonable prices, but that first item shocked me!


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, it's a bit of a yuppie store sometimes, and ya gotta watch the clothing prices (they carry a lot of pricey name brands), but here is the pack I have:

MEC Brio 60 Backpack - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

Not unreasonable. And, the pack is well-made, much better than you might normally expect from a house brand.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

So is MEC the Canadian version of REI? They look rather similar.


----------



## seansolo (Aug 15, 2009)

If it were me, I would call up Stockton REI and see when the next Used Gear Sale is, sometimes they call them the Scratch and Dent. It's like a Yard Sale but most of the time the packs are in phenomenal shape. You can get stuff for 40-80% off, it's nuts on some of the prices. I would take a drive up there before the sale and try on packs to see what is comfortable. The stores usually have sand bags there so you can try on to see what is comfortable...which is a huge part of the process most people don't think about. The Used Gear Sales are Member Only events but you can join for $20 and it's a one time fee! I work at REI and can personally vouch that these sales are crazy cool for getting gear for not much money, especially in the prepared realm. If you happen to go hit it and sign up, give them my # and i can get credit for the membership sale! I scratch your back, you scratch mine! My number is #113488. :beercheer: Seriously though, check it out, you will be happy you did.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

Another brand to consider is mountain smith packs. I have three and they are all good. They offer a variety and their warranty is pretty good. I had one tear where the handles were sewn in and they repaired or replaced the pack and I had the pack back within a couple weeks.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

kyhoti said:


> So is MEC the Canadian version of REI? They look rather similar.


Yes MEC is the Canuck version of REI.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

BunkerBob uses the same setup I have for myself, a MOLLE II pack with the main compartment, sleeping compartment, 2 side pouches and magazine pouch. It is able to handle a lot of stuff, pretty water resistant, very tough material and many attachment points.
My son has a nice REI internal frame youth pack that works really well for him and his size. I would suggest going to a place like REI or Jessie Browns and get them to size you up for something and then start doing your web research.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*back packs and bikes......*

If you get an internal frame pack for your bike find a store have them load weight into it, and go sit on a bike if they sell bikes like REI does see what it feel's like, just a suggestion . Oh and do not even consider an external frame pack to wear while riding, not a pretty situation when you hit wind gusts!

I would never by a pack or shoes or boots without trying them on first, that's My Advice, good luck.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

catdog6949 said:


> If you get an internal frame pack for your bike find a store have them load weight into it, and go sit on a bike if they sell bikes like REI does see what it feel's like, just a suggestion . Oh and do not even consider an external frame pack to wear while riding, not a pretty situation when you hit wind gusts!
> 
> I would never by a pack or shoes or boots without trying them on first, that's My Advice, good luck.


Just a heads up dude.. this thread is from 2010.. lol.. I'm hoping the OP has made some sort of decision by now!!!!


----------



## NorthernPrepared (Mar 5, 2013)

Canuck said:


> There is a lot of choice out there here is one that is well reviewed:
> 
> KeltyRed Wing is good:
> 
> ...


I use those, they've always served me well. Lasts for years too.


----------



## suasponte2 (Jan 24, 2012)

In my opinion, the best pack is the one that feels the best on your back, hips, and shoulders under a full load. Remember that civilian packs are not built like mIlspec rucks. The shoulder straps are thinner, the attachment points are not as strong either. 

I've used various packs throughout my career...starting with the ALICE pack (large) with external frame, experimental external frame packs from Lowe's (not the store), modified ALICEs, MOLLE, and civilian packs. 

You really need to decide if you want an external or internal frame. External can give you some relief from heat/sweat on your back...important feature if you are going to be in a cold environment. Too much sweat can lead to over cooling. Internal frames ride on your back with no air circulation. But some will trade that off for comfort. 

I personally always turn back to my ALICE pack. A good kidney belt replacement and shoulder pads make for a better load carry. 

To waterproof/water resistant pack can be had by buying some cans of Camp Dry. Spray down the ruck completely, as well as the shoulder straps and kidney pad. Let it dry out and repeat. Let it sit outside of your living space otherwise the fumes will get you. Buy some good old USGI waterproof bags...check out the used ones by opening it up, sticking your head in and look for light coming through. New ones are pretty solid.

To really ensure waterproofing, pack like items in 1 gal heavy duty freezer bags. Or pack whole changes (socks, shirt, undies if you wear them, thin layer cold top), that way you can pull one bag out with the bare necessities. 

For civilian rucks, you can go Kelty, lower cost than a Northface or Arcterx. Or If you have the funds check out the Mystery Ranch line of packs. Very expensive, but well built. We got these issued and they perform great. I kept my S.A.T.L assault pack since it is a great medium sized pack. And I forgot...London Bridge Trading Company...again, great rucks and gear, would put them with the Mystery Ranch class. 

Hopefully this helped out. A little lengthy, but I wanted to cover the basics. Good luck!


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Like he ^ said. I have this monstrosity of a bag. Couldnt get comfortable no matter how many different ways i loaded it. Finally figured it out. It was the load points. Where it rode on my body. I was riding it way up on my upper back/shoulder blades. Yerrible back ache. Finally adjusted it to ride lower down on my hips and tightened shoulder straps. Now my hips bear the main weight and my shoulders control load swing. Did a 4 mile test this wkend and didnt break a sweat. No aches or pains. Just goes to show, ya gotta go with whT works for you, not what other folks say is the PROPER way.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

This is what I posted about my pack on my* What to Look For in a Pack* thread


LongRider said:


> Trying this again, The Becker Ranger Patrol Pack is the pack I have used for the last five years or so. Here is my review and reasons I picked it.
> *Size Dimensions*
> The Becker Ranger Patrol Pack (BRPP) is Approximately 2158 cu in.
> The main compartment: 13.5" x 18.5" x 6" = 1,498 cu in divided into four sections one of which is Camelaback hydration compatable
> ...


You might find some other helpful info on the thread as well as some folks offered some good insights


----------

